# Newb tutorial



## Macncheesehaze (Jan 7, 2021)

I think there should be like a little tutorial or like an orientation video explaining away all the nonsense so new members don’t pop on spouting nonsense. So when people join there’s just a little video or something that they have to watch. I think it would help the spread of bad info and stop petty arguments.


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 7, 2021)

I mean, the only thing I see new ppl doing sometimes is posting the same thing multiple times or taking pics with their blurples or hps lights on, you mean that kind of thing?


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jan 7, 2021)

Well I’m on a whole thread with like 3 newbs trying to tell people that hermies only produce feminized seeds for starters.


----------



## dbz (Jan 7, 2021)

I think he means make a video that instructs how to flush, how much soda and milk to water with, how to make your bud taste like various fruits by feeding them to plants and how to produce a lb with under 100 bucks in equipment.


----------



## Beehive (Jan 7, 2021)

That's like having to put a sign on a microwave saying don't put metal in it. 

Because someone is gonna put metal in the microwave.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jan 7, 2021)

__





Seeds in outdoor bud. Can they be used?


Yes I do have experience and so does a hundred threads on here about this subject, where are you getting your info? I’ve never read what your saying anywhere. Except from people spreading bad information. Lots of places just from a simple google search I found these...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jan 7, 2021)

Like they really are convinced hermies will only produce female seeds. They are gonna waste a lot of peoples time and money on nonsense. Imagine if someone reading this spends it all on hermies. Like whaaaa.


----------



## Creature1969 (Jan 7, 2021)

I'll just say there are reasons why a lot of the people that participated here when I joined have since left or only pop in on occasion. 
Unfortunately it's on the end user to weed out the self proclaimed pot elitists, noob posters, misinformation, bro-science and trolls.
Fortunately, there _are_ forums where all of that is kept in check but they're not as well known or as populated _because_ it's kept in check.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jan 7, 2021)

I mean I am on another forum that I like a lot. Chuckers paradise BUT I also really like this site a lot. This was my first forum and I’ll always be here till they boot me lol it’s just frustrating and I honestly don’t know why I’m doing it to myself lol. It literally doesn’t effect me at all. But I do think the idea would help. Like a “here at RIU we use real life experience and proven information “ with like a Bill Nye looking guy with a cartoonishly large bho extractor behind him.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 7, 2021)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Like they really are convinced hermies will only produce female seeds. They are gonna waste a lot of peoples time and money on nonsense. Imagine if someone reading this spends it all on hermies. Like whaaaa.


People have to do their own research. I understand what you’re saying and I try to provide useful info. However some people come here to get an answer and once they hear what they want, they’re gone.


----------



## sunni (Jan 7, 2021)

no one would read it


----------



## dbz (Jan 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> no one would read it


They would if it were all about flushing and feeding calcium using milk.


----------



## dbz (Jan 7, 2021)

dbz said:


> They would if it were all about flushing and feeding calcium using milk.


Maybe it would be worth it to have a forum section dedicated to encouraging such practices to weed out people who probably shouldn't grow or reproduce in the first place.
Some titles:
Why it's good to pee directly on your plants
What you can eat to affect the flavor of cannabis when peeing on plants
How to feed your plant soda
How to make buds extra sticky with sugar
Electrolytes that's where it's at, a budget gatorade feeding guide
Flushing your plants with sulfuric acid..it works
Why cats make the best trimmers and defoliaters

I am full of ideas.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jan 7, 2021)

sunni said:


> no one would read it



or they’d tell you how that’s wrong too lol.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 7, 2021)

Macncheesehaze said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're suggesting that we have a tutorial for new members simply because you are unable to understand Marijuana Botany??? 


Thanks! I'm gonna be laughing about that one all day!


----------



## shroomhaze (Jan 7, 2021)

Wow bro, just wow. Nice one


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jan 7, 2021)

rollitup said:


> So you're suggesting that we have a tutorial for new members simply because you are unable to understand Marijuana Botany???
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm gonna be laughing about that one all day!


So your telling me that hermies will produce feminized seeds? If so delete me right now.


----------



## Macncheesehaze (Jan 7, 2021)

rollitup said:


> So you're suggesting that we have a tutorial for new members simply because you are unable to understand Marijuana Botany???
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm gonna be laughing about that one all day!


Please explain to me and the community oh wise one how you get hermies to produce feminized offspring since my simple mind can’t comprehend the magnitude of your ability to be the only one to ever do this and yet tell me I don’t understand. Sir the world doesn’t understand how you make hermies produce feminized offspring. Period. If this was true then why is this the first anyone has heard of this?


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jan 9, 2021)

Damn sorry I missed this nyt bestseller.


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 10, 2021)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Please explain to me and the community oh wise one how you get hermies to produce feminized offspring since my simple mind can’t comprehend the magnitude of your ability to be the only one to ever do this and yet tell me I don’t understand. Sir the world doesn’t understand how you make hermies produce feminized offspring. Period. If this was true then why is this the first anyone has heard of this?



Yes, you are correct:

I am wise.


----------



## dbz (Jan 10, 2021)

Macncheesehaze said:


> Please explain to me and the community oh wise one how you get hermies to produce feminized offspring since my simple mind can’t comprehend the magnitude of your ability to be the only one to ever do this and yet tell me I don’t understand. Sir the world doesn’t understand how you make hermies produce feminized offspring. Period. If this was true then why is this the first anyone has heard of this?


You are being facetious?


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Jan 10, 2021)

Macncheesehaze said:


> I mean I am on another forum that I like a lot. Chuckers paradise BUT I also really like this site a lot. This was my first forum and I’ll always be here till they boot me lol it’s just frustrating and I honestly don’t know why I’m doing it to myself lol. It literally doesn’t effect me at all. But I do think the idea would help. Like a “here at RIU we use real life experience and proven information “ with like a Bill Nye looking guy with a cartoonishly large bho extractor behind him.


Bill Nye is a really bad example. I have it on good authority from another scientist that’s worked with him, the guy is barely qualified to be on a kids show and runs his mouth about stuff he’s not educated to. I get the point though, there’s horrible information on most forums. Some fool probably heard about feminized seeds and thought all Hermies throw females.


----------

